# Requesting Sig!



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm new at this so bare with me...

requesting a sig of fedor

title:The Last Emperor

sig size:the max it can be

colors in it:i would like the main colors to be red/white/black 

avatar:yes

sub-title:no

will pay uh like 5k credits?

on the design of how i want the sig.. surprise me :thumb02:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

eh....had hard time with ideas on this one


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll see if I can come up with something tomorrow.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Same here son :thumbsup:


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

decided to have a crack at it get at me if you want anything changed

Sig:








http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fedoremelianenkosig2xv7.jpg

Avatar:








http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fedoremelianenkoavatar2yr5.jpg


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Word, I like that one ^^


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> decided to have a crack at it get at me if you want anything changed
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...


I like this one..


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work ThaMuffinMan, nicely done. You too Steph.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for all the nice comments guys
got bored while waiting for part 2 of fight for the troops to dl so made it for him
trying to work off my rust havent made sigs in awhile


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> decided to have a crack at it get at me if you want anything changed
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot too. I might not even make one now we'll see.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol, idk if i'm gonna make one either, depends on FF


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

MJB23 said:


> I like this one a lot too. I might not even make one now we'll see.


I hear that man. That sig and av are Game Over. So much so that you have been repped muffin. Enjoy that green.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol yea, i definitely repped him too.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

great sig...like it a lot...mine totally sucked lol i realy hate it to the point i wanna pretend that i wasnt the person who made it lol


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome job steph and muffin, Does anyone wanna try and beat it or should i just go ahead and buy that one now? :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I can only speak for myself, but I would say just go with that one.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Wait till tonight and we'll see what I come up with.


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok 


.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> decided to have a crack at it get at me if you want anything changed
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...


damn nice work there muffin man, 
good to have a new person doing GFX


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I was bored an decided to give it a go:










Or..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Meh?


----------

